# P's ONLY: How often are you late?



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

How often do you run late to school, work, appointments, etc...? What would those close to you say about your reputation for being on time?

I'm wondering if this has anything to do with being Introverted or Extroverted; Perceiving or Judging?

I'm an INTJ and I'm usually late to my first appointment of the day, no matter what it is, even work. I also always run late when I have to meet up with someone to go eat, to a show, etc... I'm a procrastinator so I know that adds to the problem.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm usually ponctual.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd say I'm actually a pretty punctual person. "Always running late" is one facet of being a perceiver that I don't really relate to.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Late to what? I'm never late even if I get there +30min. It really depends what it is about. Being late for a family dinner at the parents is normal. I'm 5-20 minutes "late" to work every single day because noone actually gives a damn about it, which means I'm "on time" every day.
When I invite people I can say be there @21 which means anywhere between 20:25-21:20 due to language. If someone drops in 22:00? Why should I care? That someone got there!

Never been late to:
- interviews
- meetings
- public transportation
- concerts
- events
- dates
- hairdresser
etc


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

I'm usually barely on time for important things, and a few minutes late to not-so-important things. I'm always in a rush!


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I tend to be early because I dislike the anxiety of rushing.
So for example, I depart from my home to university an hour before the class starts even though probably takes 30ish mins to reach the university and walk to class.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Sometimes.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I dislike being late. 

I value punctuality and I also don't want to cause unnecessary trouble for myself.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Currently, i'm quite often a bit late.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

ENTP:

I am actually late a lot. My time-planning is very optimistic and usually, I have to run to be at least fairly on time. Two other factors are that I get lost very often when I have to go somewhere where I have never been and that for anything where it doesn't have an actual impact on grades or my ability to enter something, I simply don't care if I am late.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I don't let my P-ness get in the way of responsibility. I'm rarely late. 

Note- Didn't vote because I haven't typed myself, but based on dichotomies IxFP and ExFP in a JCF system.


----------



## needmorenachos (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm punctual most of the time, albeit not always. Sometimes, if I know a particular friend or teacher has a reputation of being late I will go slightly late but never later than them.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I can be shamelessly late to finish something, but I always start on time. 

Which means I don't run late to appointments etc, but don't expect me to do everything you planned. Because I can only engage my moral self to be there and try my best, not to success. So if I answer that I don't know how much time X takes and you fix a delay in your head or insist to get another answer, it's your problem, not mine. A contract is based on conditions, not predictions.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

The only time I was late recently is due to sleeping in because of bad sleepless night and sedatives kicking in too late. Absolute most of the time I arrive right on time for appointments or even earlier.
If I am late, it's usually due to something like traffic jams or feeling really crappy in the morning. Even then, it's normally all fine and dandy as long as I call and warn about (possibly) being late.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Always in a rush, hardly ever late. I know when the actual last minute is.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

I am never late, I show up 15 minutes early bc im so paranoid lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow! I'm surprised so far by the results, very interesting.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm rarely late. (it's a matter of training)


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Like previously mentioned. I am always in a rush but not usually late. On time 90% of the time. Just might end up running literally or possibly getting a speeding ticket.

Random fun fact my Infj sis is late ALOT she is not casual over most things but her arrival she is. She would rather be obsessively prepared and put together an be late then say a scattered but on time mess like myself.


----------



## btpam (Aug 28, 2016)

I voted late for almost everything. I walk in about 2 minutes late to everything in the whole world.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not late, I just procrastinate to the very end most of the time. 

Like, I probably should be studying, but eh.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm always early to work, am only late a few times a year.
Other things like appointments... Meh not so much, get there whenever, Usually early, but can also be late or in just before my appointment more than usual.
For things such as studying, I'm one of those classic do-it-at-the-last-minute INFPs. Well, the past couple of weeks I have been anyway. I was going good with my studies then I started procrastinating again. As for duties at work, I always do them as soon as I'm asked or ASAP.
With the whole being early/late thing these are my priorities:
Work 1
Study 2
Everything else 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10...
To be honest there's not much I care about. (As in day to day activities, etc).
Yes, I know, I'm selfish and kinda lazy...


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

I am almost always on time or slightly early. If I am late, usually no more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Almost never no thanks to the sort of people that will get mad at me for it.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Almost never. Even the couple times I have been late, it's usually been because of something that was out of my control, like the bus breaking down or there being way more traffic than usual because there was an accident and everyone slows down to look because apparently they've never seen a crashed car before.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

My wife (also INFP) and I are the two most punctual people we know. I don't let it bother me too much when other people are late socially. I laugh and know my friends, which ones will always be late and which ones are punctual. I hate it professionally and have a hard time respecting people who are chronically late at work. I try not to show it but it makes me seethe. Time management is one of my stronger points.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Because I think I'm most likely an INFP, I answered as one. And I would say I'm hardly late. More often than not I'm exactly on time. But I rarely ever get to a place early unless I left earlier than I initially meant to.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm either late or right on time. I can't stand being too early!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I second what versace said.... And there is no way I am showing up 30 minutes early to a doctors appointment just to sit there another 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It depends on how important the event is. Usually I would arrive an hour early because I don't like to rush around.. It gives me ample time to have breakfast and a stroll around the vicinity.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

When going to school I'm either on time or I sleep in and skip the whole class.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Why do we have a disproportionately large amount of INFP voters (for both cases)?


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

ENIGMA15 said:


> I second what versace said.... And there is no way I am showing up 30 minutes early to a doctors appointment just to sit there another 30 minutes to an hour.


Exactly!! I don't understand how people can be 30-20 even 10 minutes early! It feels counterproductive since I could just be at home doing as I please. There's plenty of time to space out and think throughout the day, so I don't see a point in trying to make more time to do nothing. Even if I'm not doing something productive, it's better than sitting in a waiting room!


----------



## redeemofself (Aug 29, 2016)

If it weren't for my parents or friends, I'd be late for everything, I'd be late for my death.

My father is ESTJ and my mother is ISTJ, they mostly complain like "people won't ever think you're somehow reliable" or "you make such bad impressions by being late". Most of the time I simply get over it, I know it's a annoying habit especially for those of the J type.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

this poll somehow made me wonder if istp's are more likely to vote trump than other mtbi-types. They like the word: NEVER, so i guess they love the anti-rhetoric show of Trump. I also see on forums where i suspect a lot of istp-activity that trump is doing well. And those fora are from european that is generally more liberal.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh look most of us INFPs love wasting time for polls, yay!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a very poor sense of time passing, can procrastinate/get easily distracted when getting ready, and I am not a morning person, so I tend to run late in the morning.
This article humorously explains the mentality that leads to the poor sense of time and irrational procrastination (hint: it is INSANITY):
Why Procrastinators Procrastinate - Wait But Why

For things that happen later in the day, so long as my schedule is not overly packed (and my daydreaming doesn't carry me away), then I will be on time. Since my life is jam packed and there is little wiggle room, then I may run a little late if unexpected stuff happens (ie oversleep from a nap, lose something, get stuck in traffic, etc).

For big events, I try and keep things loose so I don't cut it too tight. If it takes place in the morning, then I try and do a lot the night before and go to bed earlier to make getting up earlier slightly less painful (which is hard, as I am a night person and no amount of getting up for work early makes me used to it). Being that focused all the time is too much....it takes tremendous energy for me to move from step to step in getting out the door without being sidetracked or spacing out.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

ColdNobility said:


> I'm usually ponctual.


I can tell. You showed up only three minutes after the prior post on this thread. :laughing:


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

How often is an understatement. I'd say wow you're too early today.

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

ENFP.

I'm usually on time, but only because my mom was ALWAYS LATE when I was a kid. She's also an ENFP... I think... and after dealing with her always being late and being that kid whose mom was never there, I was determined to always be where I was supposed to be. It works! ...mostly.


----------



## Phantaspark (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm generally a bit late for things, although this year I've gotten better about coming to class 5-10 minutes early instead of skating in right as class is about to start (or has already started).


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

INFJ here-but borderline INFP. I'm good with appointments because the wait time sucks and good with interviews because I care. But,for class and general social events? Hah,I'm typically late (5-10 minutes). I guess it's because I'm always alone, have my mind on too many things, or lack motivation for things that are not that serious to me...


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Being late for school,college or appointments also depend on external factors .


----------



## The CW (Mar 23, 2016)

Ahahha Enfp battle xD 
#almost never lateeeee


----------



## The CW (Mar 23, 2016)

Daenerys Targaryen said:


> ENFP.
> 
> I'm usually on time, but only because my mom was ALWAYS LATE when I was a kid. She's also an ENFP... I think... and after dealing with her always being late and being that kid whose mom was never there, I was determined to always be where I was supposed to be. It works! ...mostly.


OMG same hereee *.*
From kindergarten to 4th grade I would always arrive late...
Today my parents aren't that bad at managing time but ohhh boy was it bad xD
My dad is an ENFP and my mom is an INFJ


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

usually. I have a terrible sense of time and always estimate wrong.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm hyper-punctual. I have plenty of other flaws, but for some reason, I figured out being early is always to my advantage.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Depends on what I want, but usually no. However, I do have a bad habit of trying to exactly time my arrivals to avoid unnecessary waiting for myself. So that means I usually end up leaving in a rush.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm always the one who's there too early because i'm too anxious to be late. I'm generally 15min - 30min early to EVERYTHING


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

ENTP here. I've always been awful at managing time. Always been fascinated by it, as well.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Everyday to school, but I magically appear just on time.


----------



## tofuscrambler (Sep 24, 2016)

When starting a new job or something I'm usually early just because I want to make a good impression and being late gives me anxiety, but as time goes on I get a lot more lax and have more close calls/end up getting there a few minutes late. I lose track of time so easily when I'm getting ready to go somewhere.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

I used to be late to places because my family couldn't leave on time LOL. I was always waiting for them in the car. I normally didn't care but as I got older it became more and more important for me to because I don't like to cause a distraction so if I can come early and sit in the back quietly before the class/meeting/whatever it may be starts then I will.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I hate being late and rushing to get to my destination, but I never learn and make the same mistakes over and over again. Same with procrastination, lol. I know the consequences, but that never motivates me to do better :bored:

I suck


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

In band we always operated under the 'hurry up and wait' approach to time management, and it seems have stuck. I also hate being rushed.


----------



## JambiChick (May 29, 2017)

I'm late a LOT! I honestly don't mean to be late; I'll even wake up early sometimes with every intention of being early. Somehow, I still manage to lose track of time lol. My job has helped somewhat bc employees get reprimanded if they are even one MINUTE late. It took a while, and several reprimands, but I finally conditioned myself to arrive exactly one MINUTE before time to start...and hey, that IS technically early lol.


----------



## Three Black Sevens (May 7, 2017)

Well assuming everyone always tells me to be there 15 minutes before I actually need to be there, then I'm always on time!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Almost never. If I don't get to things on time I'm in a rush and everything annoys me.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Something in between most of the time and almost never, but definitely closer to never than always.

I like being slightly early to most things. I hate showing up late to appointments. I want others to value my time, so I try to value the time of other people. It's incredibly irritating when I make plans with someone and I am forced to wait for them.

If I can afford to miss part of something and I don't experience fear of missing out about it, then I'm not bothered by arriving fashionably late (up to ten minutes). Stuff such as classes I don't like or family gatherings fall under this category. If I'm going to be significantly late, I'd rather just flake out completely, but I'd hate to let either of those happen.


----------



## Killstead (Jun 12, 2018)

Almost never. At least when I'm trying.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh come on get over this stereotype already.

The guy i know who is always too late is a J. 
Ps i know tend to do fine.


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm rarely late, I'm usually too early and then I'm just awkwardly there
sometimes can be late to meet up with friends/more casual things
but overall I really don't like being late


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

if there is a strict schedule (or a formal situation) I won't be late, but if the schedule is loose (or informal), I would not mind being late so much


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I _hate_ being late!! 

I'm often too early, but it's okay because it makes people think I care about them. (which is almost always true)


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I _hate_ being late!!
> 
> I'm often too early, but it's okay because it makes people think I care about them. (which is almost always true)


That avatar tells me that you ve been running though.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> That avatar tells me that you ve been running though.


I was in a hurry to answer this poll!

I'm too early because I assume I'll be late if I don't book it. Poor inferior Te...


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Almost never.


----------



## Akuma no kitsune (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't think I've made it to work on time, a single time, in years.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

It really varies from person to person. I have an INFP/ISFJ teacher who's constantly late for class, but again i'm not sure of her type. xNFP types, though, have been constantly late in my experience ONLY.

And then there are my IxTJ parents. If they arrive on time, i celebrate and sing.

I'm _very_ punctual and can be fastidious, it's probably my enneatype 1 acting up. (or, as i've discussed in other parts of the forum, i could be just disintegrating into 1)


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

This ENTP I know has NEVER showed up on time for anything.


----------

